# Zwei ineinanderliegende Kreise mit Unterteilungen zeichnen?



## hawkmaster (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ihr kennt vermutlich Abbildungen des Farbkreises.
Für eine Webseite würde ich gerne so einen einfachen Farbkreis verwenden und versuche daher dies in Photoshop zu zeichnen.

Wie man einen Kreis zeichnet weiss ich.
Nur wie bekomme ich in den ersten Kreis einen zweiten kleineren hinein uns zwar so das er mittig ist?
Und wie kann ich dann diesen Kreisrand in 6 Segmente unterteilen, getrennt durch Striche?

vielleicht kann mir jemand Tipps geben

danke
gruss
hawk


----------



## hierbavida (25. Januar 2008)

zB CMY, wie unten Bild1? 
1. Horizontale und vertikale Hilfslinie, Kreuzung = Mittelpunkt (MP)
2. Formebene - Ellipse: Mausklick li. in MP, dann ALT+SHIFT und nun großen Kreis vom MP aus ziehen.
3. In Optionsleiste "überschneidende Bereiche ausschließen" wählen und in gleicher Formebene wie 2. kleinen Kreis ziehen.
4. Davon 2 weitere Formebenen erstellen.
5. Die Flächen füllen mit C-M-Y oder R-G-B
6. Ebenenmodus der beiden oberen Ebenen Multiplizieren (CMY) oder Neg. Multiplizieren (RGB)
7. Zu den Ebenen Ebenenmaske setzen und das entsprechendende Drittel maskieren


----------

